# Proper footings for a lattice fence



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm confused, why are you not setting 4 X 4's then using 2 X 4's as the cross pieces instead of 2 X 2's. 2 X 2 are going to sag like crazy.

I'd suggest using vinyl lattis instead of pressure treated, not going to rot and the cheap staples they use will not rust off.

All the hole need to be drilled over sized to allow it to expand and contract, I'd use stainless steel or ceramic coated decking screws with stainless steel finish washers for a great look and will never need to be replaced.

Never over tighten them, as I said it needs to be able to expand and contract.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree. 2x2 will not hold the panels either up or from warping and especially if you are going to grow vines on them.


----------



## tjansen (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks guys,

This is why I'm here, I'm not exactly sure the best way to do this. Originally I was going to make something similar to this:

http://www.penninefencing.co.uk/media/products/zoom/prod-44-rad82434.jpg

So I would have 6 sections of framed lattice then attach those vertically to my posts. So similar to this, but vertical:

http://0.tqn.com/d/landscaping/1/0/r/E/lattice_fence.jpg

So, it sounds like I should probably use 4x4 as my vertical posts and use 2x4s to frame the lattice.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I cannot see for sure but the second photo looks like the lattice is not framed all the way around but sandwiched between 4x4 posts and 1x4. That could work. Shown the way it is, the bottom is going to warp though (looks like a sandwich between 1x2?). I would dado the cap rail to fit over the top of the lattice.

I would be inclined to screw the sandwich elements together and not nail them. It will make it easier to replace a panel if the lattice gets damaged.


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

Hi TJ, most footings for wood board fences are placed 6 ft. apart. You could check your local building code to see the requirements for your area. I would recommend using 4 x 4 posts for strength. Since your sheets are 4 ft. x 8 ft., you could try placing the footings 8 ft. apart with 2 x 4 cross bracing at the top and bottom. Using wood lattice will be much lighter than a typical wood board fence, so the footings spaced 8 ft. apart with bracing may be sufficient - but check with the building department - they are there to answer your questions - if you go in, you can usually ask questions without having to give your name or submit an application.

The most cost-efficient way to secure posts to footings is a direct-sink, just make sure the post is placed 2/3 of the length of the footing, and that the posts are placed in line with one another - you can nail temporary 2 x 4's between the posts (after they are put in place and before they are set) to make sure that they are aligned. You can also use metal post-hangars to support the posts, but it adds an expense to your project.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tjansen (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, 

This helps a lot, I think I know how I'll proceed.

What's the dangers of setting the post directly in the poured concrete vs. using a metal column base? I imagine they would be more susceptible to rot being closer to the ground.

Thanks again!


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

these will be vines planted into the base area of the lattice? might consider 4x4 PT posts and even tar the in ground part 3' up.


----------



## tjansen (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Some other projects needed my attention but I'm back on to planning this.

I did up a quick drawing to double check that I'm on the right track.

To explain the sketch a bit, I want to install the lattice behind a 3ft retaining wall that as of right now holds a hill of dirt, the plan is to terrace it in the future.

I have two concrete footings 8ft apart with PT 4x4 posts. Then 2x4 spans across at the top and bottom. Also a 2x4 in the middle to support the lattice. The lattice is 4x8 so you'll see I'm using two set verticaly (They won't be the full 8ft high, probably only around 6ft).

My biggest concert at this point is putting the concrete footings in the hill behind the retaining wall, they will be set back about 2ft from the retaining wall but because they're above the grade of the backyard am I going to have issues with them moving and settling in the future?










Thanks!


----------

